# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Αναγνώριση ράτσας

## Cornell

Ας βάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες να μου πείτε τι ράτσα είναι ακριβώς ο παρακάτω φωνακλάς!
Είναι αχάτης μοσαίκ κόκκινος ή κάτι άλλο?
Μας τον χάρισαν πέρυσι τον Νοέμβριο.

Δεν έχουν βγει όλα τα φτερά του από την πτερόρροια και είναι κάπως τσαλακωμένος. :: 
Επίσης μέχρι που ξεκίνησε η πτερόρροια (μέσα Αυγούστου) ήταν λίγο πιο κόκκινος ενώ τώρα σε μερικά σημεία πορτοκαλίζει.
Δεν του έδινα ούτε χρωστικές ούτε κόκκινες αυγοτροφές κ.λ.π...μόνο σπόρους φρουτάκια λαχανικά (αρκετό καρότο) και αυγό.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Σαν καφέ κόκκινο μωσαικό μοιάζει...ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και εδώ

----------


## Cornell

Ναι κάπου εκεί το προσδιορίζω και εγώ από τις φωτογραφίες,ίσως και μαύρο καφέ κόκκινο.
Θα ρωτήσω αυτόν που μας το χάρισε να μου πει τι ήταν οι γονείς.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφο το ζουζούνι σου Νίκο ! 
Θα περιμένουμε νέα του και φωτογραφίες  ::

----------


## Cornell

Του έχω πάρει μεγάλη 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα με καινούργιο εξοπλισμό (αυτό το κλουβί και τα ξύλα που βλέπετε είναι 20ετίας!!χαχα) και μόλις κάνω τις μετακομίσεις με το νέο θηλυκό που θα πάρω από βδομάδα,θα ποστάρω φωτογραφικό υλικό σε νέο θέμα στην κατηγορία με τις παρουσιάσεις.

Βέβαια από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει,μάλλον θα πάει η θηλυκιά στο καινούργιο κλουβί και μετά την καραντίνα θα τα πλησιάσω αλλά έχω διάβασμα ακόμα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι Νίκο, πολύ σημαντικό όταν παίρνουμε καινούργιο πουλάκι είναι να τηρούμε τη καραντίνα. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα αποφύγεις τυχόν ασθένειες που μπορεί να έχει το νέο πουλάκι να τις μεταφέρει στο ήδη υπάρχον! Θα περιμένουμε να γνωρίσουμε και τη νυφούλα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο Νίκο που ακολουθείς καραντίνα !!! 
Είναι ότι καλύτερο ... 
Φυσικά και θα περιμένουμε να δούμε την ζουζούνα σου με τον ζουζούνο σου στο καινούριο τους παλατάκι !!!! 
Άντε υπομονή για τη γνωρίμιααα!!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

> Επίσης μέχρι που ξεκίνησε η πτερόρροια (μέσα Αυγούστου) ήταν λίγο πιο κόκκινος ενώ τώρα σε μερικά σημεία πορτοκαλίζει.
> Δεν του έδινα ούτε χρωστικές ούτε κόκκινες αυγοτροφές κ.λ.π...μόνο σπόρους φρουτάκια λαχανικά (αρκετό καρότο) και αυγό.


επειδη και χωρις χρωστικες , δεν τα παει και ασχημα (αφου δεν εχει παρει ιχνος κανθαξανθινης ) μπορεις να γινεις λιγο ποιο συγκεκριμενος στα αλλα λαχανικα εκτος απο καροτο;

----------


## xXx

Δεν μπορεί να είναι αχάτης αφού δεν έχει ροζ πόδια αλλά μαύρα καταρχήν. Επίσης οι αχάτες ανάμεσα από της γραμμές της μαύρης ευμελανίνης έχουνε φαιομελανίνη χρώματος γκρι - ασημί. Το πουλί έχει ψιλές ρίγες στην πλάτη σαν αυτές του αχάτη άρα δεν είναι brown δλδ καφέ. Το πιο πιθανό είναι πως είναι μπάσταρδο δλδ μίξη.
Στην ακόλουθη φωτό μπορείς να δεις έναν από τους αχάτες μου


imag

----------


## Cornell

Για τα φρουτάκια που με ρώτησες jk21 σε ποσοστό 80% του δίνω καρότο (από πέρυσι τον Νοέμβριο που τον έχω)
Το καλοκαίρι και ειδικά τώρα στην πτερόρροια του έχω δώσει από 2-3 φορές μήλο, ντομάτα, αγγούρι, σταφύλι 1-2 φορές αλλά δεν το τίμησε, καρπούζι και πεπόνι.
Το καρότο το συνήθισε και το τσακίζει.

Βασίλη ελπίζω να μην πειράζει στο ζευγάρωμα που δεν είναι καθαρόαιμο το αρσενικό όπως λες.

Σήμερα πήρα και την θυληκιά!!











Την έβαλα μέσα στο σπίτι στην ζευγαρώστρα και τοποθέτησα πρόχειρα τις πατήθρες και τα υπόλοιπα.
Τις επόμενες μέρες θα προσπαθήσω να τα φτιάξω.

Είναι γεμάτη ενέργεια και προσαρμόστηκε αμέσως.
Έφαγε αμέσως και σπόρια και την αυγοτροφή που έφτιαξα χθες και δεν φοβάται καθόλου.
Μάλιστα  2-3 φορές έκανε θόρυβο και ο αρσενικός από το μπαλκόνι την άκουσε και  τρελάθηκε...χαχαχα...δεν τα έφερα καθόλου σε επαφή, ούτε οπτική.

Την  ψέκασα προληπτικά στην πλάτη και την κοιλιά με Repello neem Bird Spray και άλειψα τα  πόδια της με beaphar epithol αν και είναι σε καλή κατάσταση.
Επίσης έβαλα μηλόξυδο στο νερό της.
Για τα υπόλοιπα θα ακολουθήσω την καραντίνα και κατά τον Νοέμβριο ίσως τα φέρω σε επαφή.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Διαμάντι και η κουκλάρα και το παλάτι της !!!  :Love0001: 
Μπράβο Νίκο !!! 
Καλή συνέχεια και θα είμαστε σε αναμονή για νέα τους
 :Anim 25:  ::

----------


## jk21

Αν θες Νικο δες αυτο το θεμα 

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*και εισηγαγε και πηγες λουτεινης στην τροφη του σιγα σιγα 

δες στις συνταγες αυγοτροφων καποιες προτασεις σε οσες αφορουν τα κοκκινα

και ιδεες για διατροφικες πηγες επιπλεον εδω

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*

----------


## Cornell

Δημήτρη τα διάβασα και θα δώσω αύριο κιόλας ταραξάκο μιας και πήρα τις προάλλες και δεν άνοιξα ακόμα το σακουλάκι.
Θυμήθηκα επίσης ότι του είχα δώσει και κόκκινη πιπεριά 2-3 φορές.

----------


## Cornell

Η καραντίνα πήγε καλά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και χθες βράδυ έβαλα τα κλουβιά στο ίδιο δωμάτιο για μια πρώτη γνωριμία (τον αρσενικό τον είχα έξω στο μπαλκόνι πολλούς μήνες).
Σήμερα τα έβαλα μαζί στην ζευγαρώστρα με το χώρισμα και άρχισε η εξερεύνηση.
Τα πρώτα λεπτά το ένα περιεργαζόταν το άλλο και αργότερα είδα περίεργη συμπεριφορά από τον αρσενικό και δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ιδέα μου.
Καθόταν κορδωμένος στο κλαδί και κοιτούσε από την άλλη πλευρά με λοξές ματιές προς τα πλάγια όπου ήταν η θηλυκιά!!χαχαχ....σαν να μόστραρε ένα πράγμα.
Δεν τον είχα δει ξανά σε τέτοια στάση με τεντωμένη ουρά προς τα κάτω και το κεφάλι σηκωμένο.
Αυτή έκανε και μπανάκι και γενικά ήταν πιο χαλαρή.


Με την ευκαιρία τσέκαρα και τις κοιλιές τους και αυτή μιας και τρώει όλο το φαΐ της, έχει παραπάνω λίπος (και πάνω και κάτω από την καρίνα) από τον αρσενικό ο οποίος έχει ελάχιστο και λίγο πιο έντονη καρίνα.....δεν είμαι έμπειρος και απλά συγκρίνω φωτογραφίες που έχω δει σε θέματα στο φόρουμ.
Τους έχω αραιώσει το μείγμα εδώ και 15 μέρες και έκοψα και την αυγοτροφή, οπότε τους επόμενους μήνες θα αδυνατίσει η κυρία.


Όσον αφορά τις πατήθρες,τις έβαλα από τα πλάγια προς το χώρισμα και όχι από την πρόσοψη προς τα πίσω γιατί έτσι έχουν λίγο παραπάνω χώρο για πέταγμα.
Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με αυτό?...που είναι δηλαδή οι πατήθρες αλλιώς τοποθετημένες από ότι συνήθως?

----------


## jk21

τι μιγμα εχεις και ποσο το αραιωσες; ποση ποσοτητα δινεις ανα πουλι καθε μερα; 

η θηλυκια αν εχει και λιπος στο λαιμο ,θελει αυστηρη σχετικα διαιτα 

και σιγουρα χορταρικα κυριως πικρα ραδικια στη διατροφη της

οι πατηθρες γνωμη μου ειναι να μπουν κανονικα απλα η μια στη μια ακρη και η αλλη στην αλλη διαγωνια (απο πισω ) σε αποσταση απο τα ακρα ,τοση οσο να μην ακουμπα η ουρα στα καγκελα

----------


## Cornell

Τροφή έχω την King Canary (No Rape) Color South Europe - Χωρίς Ρούπσεν

*Στο σακουλάκι των* *5* *κιλών που αγόρασα το μείγμα έχει :*

Κεχρί Καναδά 78% ...    3.900gr
Νιζερ 9%                                 ..................450gr
Κανναβούρι 4%                 ..........200gr
Περιλλα Λευκή 4%        ......200gr
Λινάρι Καφέ 4% ..........200gr
Λινάρι Χρυσό 2%             .........100gr

*Πήρα 1250gr από το μείγμα όπου έχουμε :

*
Κεχρι Καναδα 78% .....     975gr.......             + 150gr κεχρί                  1125gr              .........70,31%
Νιζερ 9% ...................112,5gr........112,5gr                            ..........................7.03%
Κανναβούρι 4%           ...........50gr               .........+ 10gr κανναβούρι               60gr   ...... 3.75%
Περιλλα Λευκή 4%       .......50gr                .........+ 30gr περίλλα                   80gr                  ........... 5.00%
Λινάρι Καφέ 4%          ...........50gr                 ........+ 10gr λινάρι καφέ             60gr ......           3.75%
Λινάρι Χρυσό 2%         ..........25gr .........                                                         25gr ..............................                                  1.56%
                                                                                              ................................................+1  50γρ βρώμη                 150gr      ...........9,37%

Με τις προσθήκες το νέο σύνολο είναι *1600γρ


*Αν χρειάζεται επιπλέον αραίωση πείτε μου να το διορθώσω.


Έβαζα καθημερινά αυγοτροφή (φτιαχτή από τις συνταγές σου) μαζί με τους σπόρους (σχεδόν μια κουταλιά της σούπας - ίσως και παραπάνω)
Η θηλυκιά έτρωγε σχεδόν όλη την αυγοτροφή κάθε φορά και ίσως ήταν και παχουλή πριν την αγοράσω,τους σπόρους δεν τους έτρωγε όλους.
Έδινα επίσης αυγό (1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα) καρότο μπρόκολο πιπεριά μήλο 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα και έδωσα και μερικές φορές κινόα και κία (αυτά από 2-3 φορές το καθένα σε διάστημα 40 ημερών)

----------


## jk21

απο 78 % αμυλουχους (κεχρι ) πηγες απλα στο 80 % αμυλουχους (κεχρι και βρωμη )

ας δουμε κοιλιες να σου πω ποσο αραιωμα θελει ακομα

----------


## Cornell

Σκέφτηκα ότι είναι οκ γιατί ανέβασα λίγο την περίλλα,έριξα το νίζερ και πρόσθεσα και βρώμη που δεν υπήρχε.
Αν μπορέσω αύριο-μεθαύριο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jk21

καλυτερο μπορει να ειναι απο θεμα θρεπτικης αξιας .  Θερμιδικα ειναι απλα ελαχιστα πιο ελαφρυ 

θα ηταν ευκολο να σου πω βαλε 15 % επιπλεον κεχρι ,αλλα θελω να περιμενω τις φωτο

----------


## Cornell

Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες.


Αρσενικός





Μου κάνει εντύπωση το ανύπαρκτο λίπος.
Μήπως σχετίζεται με το γεγονός ότι μόλις πριν λίγο καιρό τέλειωσε η πτερόρροια σε αντίθεση με τη θηλυκιά που τέλειωσε νωρίτερα?



Θηλυκιά



Φαίνεται καθαρά νομίζω το περίσσιο λίπος.
Ήταν μόνη της σε όλη τη ζευγαρώστρα εδώ και 1μιση μήνα που την έχω και πετούσε συνέχεια,δεν τεμπέλιαζε.
Όπως είπα όμως την αυγοτροφή την τσάκιζε οπότε θέλει δίαιτα.
Από σήμερα περιόρισα την τροφή σε μισή κουταλιά της σούπας και λιγότερο.

Επίσης ο εκτροφέας μου είπε ότι το λίγο κίτρινο που έχει οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι  ξεχάστηκε για κάποιο διάστημα και μαζί με κάποια άλλα κίτρινα καναρίνια  της έδινε και αυτής κίτρινη χρωστική.

----------


## jk21

τον εκτροφεα να μην τον χαρακτηρισω .... ακου το κιτρινο χρωμα απο το λιπος το πηρε απο τη χρωστικη ....  μου φαινεται πρεπει να ανοιξουμε λινκ για ατακες και εκτροφεων εκτος πετσοπαδω ....

ο αρσενικος να μπει σε κανονικο προγραμμα συντηρησης μεν , διαιτας αυστηρης οχι !!!


η θηλυκια θελει αυστηρη διαιτα  


1 κουταλι του γλυκου ειναι η σωστη  ποσοτητα οχι μιση κουταλια της σουπας .Μιση της σουπας την ημερα  ειναι τουλαχιστον 2 με 2μισυ του γλυκου

----------


## Cornell

Όχι δεν κατάλαβες.
Το χρώμα *στο πτέρωμα* έγινε λίγο κίτρινο από την χρωστική.
Δεν ήθελε να του την χορηγεί αλλά μαζί με τα άλλα που είχε στο κλουβί πήρε και αυτό λίγη.

Α νόμιζα της σούπας!!
Οκ από αύριο ξεκινάω.
Θέλει το μείγμα άλλο αραίωμα με κεχρί ή βρώμη?

----------


## kostasm3

συγγνωμη για την ακυρη παρεμβαση Νικο..
με τον ορο εκτροφεα που λες οτι πηρες τα πουλακια,στα εδωσε για καποια ρατσα??

----------


## Cornell

Όχι απλά τον αναφέρω έτσι γιατί έχει πολλά πουλιά και πολλές ράτσες (καμιά 200αριά όλα - καναρίνια φλώρους καρδερίνες κ.λ.π)
Ερασιτέχνης είναι,δεν έχει μαγαζί.
Είναι γνωστός μου και του είπα ότι έχω αχάτη αρσενικό και ψάχνω για θηλυκό και είχε 2 τελευταία από φετινή γέννα.

----------


## kostasm3

Καλημερα Νικο κ σε ολα τα παιδια..
Με τον ορο εκτροφεα δεν εννοουμε ΠΟΤΕ καποιον που εχει μαγαζι..εννοουμε καποιον που ασχολειται με τα καναρινια,καρδερινες παπαγαλους,καρδερινες κ οτι αλλο υπαρχει στην φυση κ προσπαθει να κανει μια εκτροφη του ειδους..ακομα κ κοινα καναρινια..
εκτροφεας κ μαγαζι δεν υπαρχει...εκει παμε στην λεξη μαγαζατορας ή πετσοπας ή εμπορας...
Αυτα για τον ορο που εθεσες..
Οσον αφορα τα πουλακια σου..
Ο αρσενικος που εχεις δεν ειναι αχατης..μαλλον να το πω πιο απλα ειναι αχατης αλλα "μπασταρδος"
το δικο σου εχει αιμα απο αχατη κοκκινο μωσαικο με αχατη κοκκινο κοβαλτιου εξου κ οι πολυ σκουρες γραμμες που εχει πανω του..
σου παραθετω δυο φωτο να καταλαβεις..
αχατης κοκκινο μωσαικο


κ αυτο ειναι αχατης κοκκινο κοβαλτιου



οσον αφορα το θηλυκο σου 
εχει γραμμες απο αχατη κοβαλτιου αλλα κ παλι κατι με χαλαει γιατι τα καναρινια κοβαλτιου εχουν πρωτα απο ολα μαυρα ποδια κ δευτερον δεν εχουν πουθενα εντονο ασπρο..
δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα πιο ειναι το δευτερο αιμα που κραταει..το μονο που ειναι σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχει φαει χρωστικη γιατι τα φτερα στις ακρες καφετιζουν..
Αν δεν σε ενδιαφερουν οι ρατσες τα πουλακια ειναι μια χαρα αλλα αν στα εδωσαν για αχατες δεν ειναι...

----------


## Cornell

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!!
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα φυσικά με την ράτσα των καναρινιών...εμάς μας αρέσουν ότι ράτσα και να είναι.

Όπως είχα γράψει,το αρσενικό μας το χαρίσανε πέρυσι και απλά ρωτήσαμε τι ράτσα είναι για να ξέρουμε τι έχουμε.
Μας είπανε τότε αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαϊκό (ίσως για να μην μας μπερδεύουνε με πολλές πληροφορίες)

Επειδή φέτος θέλαμε να του πάρουμε ένα θηλυκό ψάχναμε πάλι για αχάτη.
Απο πετ σοπ δεν ήθελα να αγοράσω και μιας και είχα γνωστό με καναρίνια και είχε 2 τελευταία θηλυκά πήραμε το ένα.
Δεν μου είπε ο άνθρωπος ότι είναι καθαρόαιμο κ.λ.π κ.λ.π
Από κόκκινα και κίτρινα είχε πάρα πολλά αλλά δεν ήθελα να αφήσω τον αρσενικό μόνο του και να πάρω άλλο ζευγάρι.
Δεν μας πείραζε επίσης ότι το θηλυκό δεν έχει φανταχτερά χρώματα.
Για την χρωστική μου το είπε ναι ότι από λάθος έπαιρνε και αυτό.


Τώρα που τα έχω στη ζευγαρώστρα θα τα βγάλω φωτογραφία να τα δείτε ξανά.


Ο αρσενικός πάντως σταμάτησε να κελαηδάει τελείως.
Τον είχα έξω μόνο του και χαλούσε τον τόπο,τώρα μέσα μούγκα.
Μήπως παίζει ρόλο το ότι έχει το θηλυκό δίπλα του?

----------


## kostasm3

εεε..τοτε εφωσον γνωριζες οτι δεν ειναι ρατσα ειναι μια χαρα...
απλα να γνωριζεις οτι τα πουλακια που θα βγουν με το καλο πρεπει να τα βοηθησεις να βαφτουν..μερικα θα ειναι σαν το πατερα κ αλλα σαν την μανα...
υπαρχει ενα πολυ καλο αρχειο απο τον δημητρη στο φορουμ οσον αφορα το βαψιμο..
οσον αφορα το κελαιδημα..
να ξερεις οτι τα πουλακια ειναι κ αυτα οργανισμοι σαν τον ανθρωπο...οταν αλλαζουν χωρο αντιδρουν..υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να ειναι κ επειδη βλεπει το θηλυκο αλλα να ξερεις οτι οταν θα παρει χαμπαρι οτι ειναι θηλυκο ιδιως στην εποχη του ζευγαρωματος θα τρωει τα καγκελα...μην σε αγχωνει αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο αλλα για μενα τωρα που ακομα κανει ωραιες μερες αστα εξω..ο ηλιος κανει καλο...

----------


## Cornell

Είχα μικρότερο κλουβί στον αρσενικό με πλέγμα εξωτερικά.
Δυστυχώς η κλούβα είναι πολύ μεγάλη και πρέπει να φτιάξω καινούργια κατασκευή.
Μόνα τους δεν τα αφήνω στο μπαλκόνι χωρίς προστασία.
Το καλό είναι ότι τα έχω σε δωμάτιο μόνα τους με τα πατζούρια μόνιμα ανοιχτά όλο το χρόνο και ξυπνάνε και κοιμούνται με τον ήλιο.
Για λίγη ώρα μπαίνει και ήλιος στο δωμάτιο οπότε το θέμα του ωραρίου το έχω λύσει (σε σχέση με περιπτώσεις που τα έχουν στο σαλόνι με άστατα ωράρια,φασαρία κ.λ.π)

----------


## jk21

ως προς το βαψιμο  , θα μας πεις εσυ Κωστα ή καποιο παιδι που να ξερει απο ρατσες χρωματος  ,σε ποιες μερες απο τη γεννηση μεχρι τελος της πτεροροιας  χρειαζονται ιδιαιτερα τα καροτενοειδη και η πιθανο συνθετικη χρωστικη που θα επιλεξει ο Νικος και θα τα πουμε μετα ειτε για τροπους και τροφες φυσικου  βαψιματος ή με συνθετικες χρωστικες ή κατι ενδιαμεσο αναλογα με τι βαθμο βαψιματος θελεις

----------


## kostasm3

Εφωσον μπαινει ηλιος στο δωματιο εισαι οκ..
Στα καναρινια χρωματος το βαψιμο ειναι λιγο περιεργο..
Δηλ στα κοκκινα καναρινια το βαψιμο ξεκιναει απο το αυγο..στην αυγοτροφη των γονιων δεν σταματαει ποτε η χρωστικη ακομα κ στο ταισμα των νεοσσων..για αυτο θα εχετε παρατηρησει οτι το δερμα των νεοσσων ειναι κοκκινο οταν σκαει το αυγο..
Ομως στα καναρινια μωσαικου τυπου κ στους αχατες το βαψιμο ξεκιναει απο τις 30 με 40 μερες της ζωης τους κ σταματαει στο τελος της πτεροριας..
Στην αυγοτροφη των μωσαικων ή των αχατιων ΠΟΤΕ στην προετοιμασια δεν βαζουμε χρωστικη μονο στην περιοδο της πτεροριας..

----------


## Cornell

Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία την ώρα του ύπνου δίπλα δίπλα!!








> οι πατηθρες γνωμη μου ειναι να μπουν κανονικα απλα η  μια στη μια ακρη και η αλλη στην αλλη διαγωνια (απο πισω ) σε αποσταση  απο τα ακρα ,τοση οσο να μην ακουμπα η ουρα στα καγκελα


Δημήτρη δεν το κατάλαβα καλά αυτό με την τοποθέτηση των πατήθρων.

----------


## kostasm3

Πολυ καλα..
Θα ηταν προτιμότερο να ειναι κάθετα κ οχι πολλες μεσα ωστε να πετανε οσο μπορουν..

----------


## Cornell

Η ζευγαρώστρα με το χώρισμα στη μέση έχει περισσότερα εκατοστά χώρο από μπροστά προς τα πίσω παρά από το χώρισμα μέχρι το πλάι.
Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα τοποθετημένες οι πατήθρες,τα πουλάκια έχουν λίγο παραπάνω χώρο όταν πετάνε από κλαδί σε κλαδί αλλά αν είναι καλύτερα κάθετα θα βάλω αλλιώς.

Τώρα έχω μία πατήθρα στη μέση χαμηλά και 2 πάνω αλλά στο καινούργιο στήσιμο με λιγότερα εκατοστά χώρο, λέω να βάλω 2 μόνο αλλά σε ελαφρώς διαφορετικό ύψος (όχι αντικριστές δηλαδή).

----------


## jk21

Εννοω η μια στα αριστερα και μπροστα σε αποσταση απο τα καγκελα τετοια ωστε η ουρα να μην ακουμπα (ειτε οριζονται ειτε καθετα που λεει ο Κωστας  ,οπως δεις να τους κανει να πετουν περισσοτερο και να καθονται λιγοτερο )   και η αλλη δεξια αλλα στο βαθος με παρομοια αποσταση απο τα καγκελα (ισα ισα να μην ακουμπουν οι ουρες )

----------


## Cornell

Σήμερα το απόγευμα είχα την ατυχία να βρω 2 από τα 3 καναρίνια μου ψόφια.. :sad:  :sad: 

Το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας γιατί εδώ έμαθα ότι ξέρω για τα καναρίνια τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια και τα πρόσεχα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα.
Έχασα το αρσενικό το οποίο το είχα από τα τέλη του 2014 (μας το χαρίσανε και με αυτό ξεκίνησα) και ακόμα ένα αρσενικό που γεννήθηκε την άνοιξη του 2016.
Η θηλυκιά που την αγόρασα τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2015 είναι μια χαρά.

Δεν ευθύνεται απαραίτητα το κρύο  το οποίο υπέθεσα στην αρχή (Λάρισα με πολλούς βαθμούς υπό το μηδέν τις τελευταίες μέρες) αλλά μάλλον οι καυγάδες πατέρα - γιού ή ίσως η φαεινή ιδέα που είχα να τους βάλω μπανιέρα την προηγούμενη  βδομάδα που είχε καλό καιρό (ήταν μεσημεράκι και είχε αρκετά καλό  καιρό).
Τα αρσενικά κάνανε μπάνιο ενώ η θηλυκιά όχι.
Αν είχανε αρρωστήσει βέβαια κάτι θα έβλεπα στην συμπεριφορά τους....αυτά ήταν ζωηρά και κελαηδούσαν.

Έχω τα πουλάκια έξω από το καλοκαίρι (πατέρας με γιο στην μια πλευρά και την θηλυκιά από την άλλη με χώρισμα χωρίς να βλέπονται)
Είχα  προστασία στο κλουβί με πλέγμα, από τον Οκτώβριο έβαλα χοντρό νάιλον  περιμετρικά και από Δεκέμβριο έβαζα και 2-3 μεγάλες πετσέτες θαλάσσης να  καλύπτουν το κλουβί.Τα πουλάκια κελαηδούσαν συνέχεια.Τις τελευταίες μέρες έβαζα ανά κάποιες μέρες επιπλέον σπόρους (λίγο λινάρι μετά λίγο καμελίνα και άλλη μέρα κία)..τους είχα χορηγήσει και βιταμίνες στο νερό και στο φαγητό.
Επιπλέον από  την πλευρά των 2 αρσενικών περνούσε ακριβώς από πίσω  ο σωλήνας από το λεβητάκι του αερίου και βοηθούσε λίγο να σπάει το κρύο με την θερμότητα  που εξέπεμπε.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες άφηνα λιγότερο χώρο για αέρα  για να τα προστατεύσω περισσότερο από τον δυνατό άνεμο που είχε.
Βέβαια τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες δεν τα φρόντιζα κάθε μέρα αλλά κάθε 2-3 μέρες, νεράκι και φαγητό είχαν μπόλικο φυσικά και πάντα περίσσευε.
Την τελευταία φορά (πριν 2 μέρες) έβαλα και αυγό με μείγμα βοτάνων.
Αν και έβαλα 2 κουπάκια  στα αρσενικά όπως κάνω πάντα με τις τροφές τους για να μην μαλώνουν, μετά από λίγο τα είδα στον πάτο του  κλουβιού να χτυπιούνται.
Πήγα αμέσως να τα ηρεμήσω και χωρίσανε.
Είχα  καιρό που ήθελα να δώσω τον μικρό αρσενικό για να μην μαλώνουν αλλά το  αμέλησα (2 θηλυκά από την ίδια γέννα τα χάρισα πριν 2 μήνες).

Σήμερα το απόγευμα λοιπόν ανοίγω την πετσέτα να τους βάλω τροφή και νερό και βλέπω από την μεριά της θηλυκιάς την ποτίστρα της παγωμένη τελείως.
Κοιτάω τα αρσενικά στην αριστερή πλευρά του κλουβιού και τα βλέπω κάτω στον πάτο ψόφια.
Η πλευρά τους στο κλουβί ήταν σίγουρα πιο ζεστή και το νεράκι τους ήταν μια χαρά, δεν είχε παγώσει καθόλου...αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι δεν έφταιξε το κρύο.

Πούπουλα πολλά δεν βρήκα κάτω ούτε αίματα (δεν ξέρω αν όταν χτυπιούνται μέχρι θανάτου αφήνουν τέτοια ίχνη)
Είχα αρχίσει να κάνω και σχέδια για την φετινή αναπαραγωγή μιας και σε λίγο καιρό θα άρχιζα προετοιμασία αλλά δυστυχώς έμεινα μόνο με το θηλυκό.
Μάλλον θα το χαρίσω και αυτό σε κάποιον.

Λυπήθηκα πραγματικά πολύ και η υποψία ότι χτυπήθηκαν μέχρι θανάτου με κάνει να στεναχωριέμαι ακόμα περισσότερο...

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Νικο ... αν ειχες ποτιστρα με μπιλλια , το νερο μπορει να ηταν το περισσοτερο οκ και να ειχε παγωσει εσωτερικα πισω απο τη μπιλλια και να μην περνουσε οσο δεν ειχε παγωσει ...

Τροφη  αν ειχε εστω κεχρι , λογικα θα τα εβλεπες φουσκωμενα αλλα οχι πεθαμενα .Πιστευω θα το τρωγανε αναγκαστικα , αν και απ ενστικτο θελουν μονο λιπαρους αυτες τις ημερες ... Μαλωνανε ποιο θα φαει τους λιπαρους .Δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν θεμα τσακωμου

----------


## Cornell

Το πρώτο πράγμα που κοίταξα Δημήτρη ήταν η μπίλια, αλλά δεν είχε παγώσει.
Την έσπρωξα με το δάχτυλο και κουνήθηκε κανονικά και έβγαλε νεράκι αμέσως...από το κρύο η πλευρά τους ήταν σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση από ότι του θηλυκού.
Οι σπόροι και το αυγό που είχα βάλει και στα 3 πουλάκια είχαν φαγωθεί τελείως...δεν βρήκα στην τροφή περίσσευμα....ούτε ένα κεχρί.
Τις περισσότερες φορές έκαναν 4-5 μέρες να τα αδειάσουν τα κυπελλάκια οπότε στις 3 μέρες το πολύ τα πετούσα και τους έβαζα καινούργιο.
Ίσως λόγω του κρύου την φάγανε πιο γρήγορα μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες και ψόφησαν από αυτό....κρίμα να χαθούνε έτσι από βλακεία μου.
Δεν την λυπόμουν την τροφή, τους έβαζα συνέχεια φρέσκια αλλά δεν υπολόγισα σωστά.

Επίσης χθες το απόγευμα που τα βρήκα δεν ήταν τελείως παγωμένα οπότε μάλλον χθες το πρωί έγινε το κακό.
Το μεγαλύτερο αρσενικό μάλιστα δεν ήταν τόσο άκαμπτο όσο το μικρότερο.
Στο χέρι μου δηλαδή ήταν μαλακό και το κεφαλάκι του κουνιόταν προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις.
Του μικρότερου αρσενικού ήταν άκαμπτο και πιο παγωμένο.

Αν δεν πήγαινα στην δουλειά εκτάκτως 6.30 το πρωί θα τα κοιτούσα το πρωί και θα τα γλίτωνα, αλλά για να μην τα ξυπνήσω το άφησα για το απόγευμα.

Τώρα βέβαια όσο και να το σκέφτομαι δεν αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## jk21

Απο την τροφη μαλλον χαθηκανε δυστυχως ...  κριμα ... προχωρας ! Ολοι κανουμε λαθη ... τις μερες με κρυο , θελει επαρκεια τροφης .Τις αλλες πρατεις σωστοτατα

----------


## fantomas

Νίκο μην απογοητεύεσαι από την απώλεια των πουλιών σου. Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και μαθαίνουμε από αυτά. Κράτα την κανάρα σου βρες ένα αρσενικό και συνέχισε την ενασχόληση.

----------

